# Fender Jazz bass for metal?



## bkit13 (Jan 12, 2019)

Pretty new here, so excuse my ignorance on anything "obvious"

Been looking to record some bass tracks in Drop C, and was wondering what thoughts people had on using a Japanese Geddy Lee Jazz bass with a 34" scale length, as well as any ideas on the best strings to use. Getting a new bass isn't really an option for me at the moment, and the GL's skinny neck is ideal for my feeble guitarist hands.

Cheers!


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 12, 2019)

Yeah, it'd be fine. I think the bass guitar itself isn't super important in achieving a tone (although it depends on the genre), it's more about what you run after the bass. 

I personally use Kalium strings only because they're long enough to fit on my basses, but using new strings in general before recording is ideal.

What sort of bass tones do you want?


----------



## TedEH (Jan 12, 2019)

If I might offer another perspective -> If you run your bass pretty much clean, then the instrument itself (and the pickups) make up the majority of your tone. That being said, those Geddy basses sound great IMO. Given that the Jazz V is also 34", and it sounds fine in B, then you should be able to handle C just as well, with the right gauge of strings.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 12, 2019)

The bass will be fine. Kalium makes great strings and could provide you with the perfect set for your tuning, but I've been hearing about a lot of long turnaround times from them.

Many commonly available B strings are on the light side (~.125) and could easily be tuned to C instead.


----------



## bkit13 (Jan 12, 2019)

Cheers for the replies! I'm generally looking to achieve a fairly standard grindy metal tone that melds in nicely with modern mid-focussed metal guitar sounds. The main issue I really have with the bass isn't so much the sound - I've achieved fairly decent high gain sounds with it before in standard and drop-D tuning (its a 4 string bass) - It's really the drop in string tension when tuning down to Drop C that is giving me problems, mainly from a feel perspective but also sonically to an extent. 

I'd counter this by putting heavier strings on, but the standard "heavy" sets don't seem to take it far enough, and I'm concerned that using the low 4 strings of a 5 string set will be too much for the skinny neck.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 13, 2019)

What heavy sets have you tried?

If you get a very light 5 string set, you should be able to use the bottom strings with no problem. For example if you throw away the .040 from the D'Addario EXL 220-5 set, you're left with .060 - .125 which sounds roughly right for your tuning. That's a little heavier than most "heavy" 4 string sets.

To perfectly balance the tension for drop tuning, you might just want to buy single strings and assemble your own custom set. Otherwise you'll most likely end up with significantly less tension on your low C than the other strings. Kalium does make balanced sets specifically for drop tuning, though...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 13, 2019)

I use a Jazz bass in drop B with no issues. Just be sure to use an appropriate string gauge for the tuning and dial in your preferred type of tone  I use a 145 for B, but I also like a fairly heavy feel. You should be fine with a 125 as mentioned above.


----------



## broj15 (Jan 13, 2019)

I used to play a fender aerodyne jazz bass with a 5 string set in drop A and it held up fine. And Imo the necks on the aerodyne basses is definitely narrower than most j basses I've played, but that could all be in my head. If you're just looking to upgrade your bass and get "better" tone I really like the quarter pounder bass pickups from Seymour Duncan. Apparently the pole pieces being twice the size of standard bass pickup pole pieces makes them better for high gain and low tunings but idk how just changing the size of the pole pieces could affect the tone that much. I did notice an increase in output and more articulation, but that could just been because I swapped out the shitty stock pickups with the SD's


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 13, 2019)

C is a semi-tone from B. Get a low B string froma 5 string set.... a .130 for the C... as for the other strings, go to a string tension calculator. I did it once, but I dont remember what I came up wiht. Dont remember if it was something like a "light 4 string set" and ignore the highest string as you would be using the low .130


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 14, 2019)

I actually really like Jazz basses for metal, mainly because of the single coils. For low tunings, it really cuts, and you don't have to worry about too much bassiness.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 14, 2019)

You can use any bass for metal.

As for strings, assuming CGCF, you need custom gauges with the lowest string beefed up by roughly .010 to compensate for the drop. Almost all 'heavy' 4 string sets are for an all-fourths tuning which will make your lowest string loose.
Use a string tension calculator like D'Addario's 'String Tension Pro' website: To discover what per-string tensions you like, and to design a set with those tensions in CGCF, then it's best to buy single strings.

Using the lowest 4 of a 5 string set is bad as 3 of those will be tuned up by 3 semitones.
If you must use a 5 string set use the BADG strings and omit the E. This will actually result in a fairly even tension. However this is a waste of money and metal and possibly more expensive than 4 singles.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 14, 2019)

I use a Fender Aerodyne Jazz and an AmStd Jazz V for metal in C Std and B, respectively. Sound phenomenal. I use 130s for both, just drop the G string for the Aerodyne... or rather, I order a similar set to that from StringJoy (130 100 75 55).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2019)

I use a Squier Deluxe Active IV bass as my main bass. Added in a set of Duncan QP's and its legit. I heard people talk shit about the QPs for years, but shit they nailed the sound I wanted.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 15, 2019)

ixlramp said:


> You can use any bass for metal.



That sounds like a Davie504 challenge!


----------



## bkit13 (Jan 16, 2019)

Cheers for all the advice  Having had a look about at individual strings versus a 5 string set for the gauges I'm thinking of it looks like they're relatively close in terms of price, and 5 string sets should be more readily available and overall more convenient. 

I'm leaning towards 65-130 (with the 45 being scrapped) for the drop C tuning, I'd be curious to see what people reckon on that. From my experience with regular guitar strings, I like things on the heavy side, playing in anywhere between E standard and drop C on a set of 10-60 Rotosound Dark Zones on my "strat", so in turn I'm leaning towards the heavier option for the bass, but I'm assuming those experiences probably won't translate 100% - I've seen a few above saying the they're using the same sort of gauges I had in mind, but what are other people using on 34" Scale IV strings in D standard / drop C?


----------



## Beheroth (Jan 18, 2019)

ixlramp said:


> If you must use a 5 string set use the BADG strings and omit the E. This will actually result in a fairly even tension



^this. keep in mind that for standard tuning regular string set are VERY unbalanced tension wise so for a drop tuning it will be even worse if you use the BEAD strings tuned to drop C. 130 is fine for the C but the rest of the strings would be hella tight and prone to warp a neck


----------



## bkit13 (Jan 18, 2019)

Beheroth said:


> ^this. keep in mind that for standard tuning regular string set are VERY unbalanced tension wise so for a drop tuning it will be even worse if you use the BEAD strings tuned to drop C. 130 is fine for the C but the rest of the strings would be hella tight and prone to warp a neck



I see the idea behind this, but that would mean effectively using a regular bass IV set on the higher strings in D standard, which is going to be much too loose for the feel I'm after.

I had a go with the D'addario string gauge calculator and it came up with this, which is essentially the low 4 strings of a 5 string set - does anyone have an experience using these "string calculator" type apps?


----------



## Beheroth (Jan 18, 2019)

bkit13 said:


> which is going to be much too loose for the feel I'm after.



you do realize the standard sets D and G strings are already much too tight in standard tuning ?
ok, so you already have the bass right ? what is it tuned to right now ? E standard and strung with standard gauges ? 105-45 ?
ok so try tuning up the EAD strings to GCF and after try tuning down the ADG strings to GCF and make up your mind about what feels best for you and more importantly what doesn't break your bass skinny neck.


----------



## bkit13 (Jan 18, 2019)

Currently it's tuned to E standard with 55-110 (55-70-90-110), which the neck has no problem with and which feels fine to me - I like the feel of the higher tension, and tuning down to D standard would necessitate heavier strings to maintain that feel. I'd guess based on past experience that to get a comparable feel in D standard I'd need a 65-120 set, and then for drop C that'd take me to 65-130 (65-80-100-130). This happens to equate exactly to certain light 5 string sets (the d'addario light V set). Any thoughts on that?

EDITL: Granted, I see that those gauges are at odds with the previous screenshot I sent, so fair enough on that


----------



## Beheroth (Jan 18, 2019)

fair enough, i still think you'd be better off with a balanced string set







also, if you're fixed on getting some d'addario i'd recommend you get the stainless steel ones, much better longevity (imo the nickel ones are only good for a couple of weeks a month max), but again that's just my opinion


----------



## budda (Jan 18, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I use a Squier Deluxe Active IV bass as my main bass. Added in a set of Duncan QP's and its legit. I heard people talk shit about the QPs for years, but shit they nailed the sound I wanted.



Who's been shit talking QP's?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2019)

budda said:


> Who's been shit talking QP's?!



Go on Talkbass and you would swear they're one of the worst pickups ever made.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 18, 2019)

bkit13 said:


> I'm leaning towards 65-130 (with the 45 being scrapped) for the drop C tuning,


As i explained that will be dangerously high tension, but now you've posted what you like for EADG you can work from that.
2 strings at equal tension have gauges in the same ratio as their frequencies (derived from physics).
Frequency ratio for an interval is 2 ^ (s / 12) where 's' is semitones.
This is 1.122 for 2 semitones, 1.260 for 4 semitones.

E 110 -> C -4 = 139 (110 * 1.26)
A 90 -> G -2 = 101 (90 * 1.122)
D 70 -> C -2 = 79
G 55 -> F -2 = 62

So 65 85 100 130 will be too tight, 140s are rare so i suggest 60 80 100 135.
100 and 135 rarely exist in the same set so if you must use a 5 string set use 60 80 100 130. The low C will be much looser than the others though.

Sure your top string is a 55? Sets like this usually have a 50.
//////////////

Concerning your tension calculator results, 65 90 105 135 is too tight.
First use that site with your EADG 55 70 90 110 set entered to discover the per-string tensions you like, then choose gauges in the new tuning to acheive those per-string tensions.


----------



## budda (Jan 18, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Go on Talkbass and you would swear they're one of the worst pickups ever made.



Are they "boutique or gtfo!" Over there?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2019)

budda said:


> Are they "boutique or gtfo!" Over there?



A lot of them claim the QP is scooped and muddy as all fuck, has no clarity, and gets lost in a mix. 

I mean they're dark, but they're not muddy. Shit my QP-loaded J can be tight as fuck.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 18, 2019)

As a guitarist, allow me to state that Fender Jazz Basses are perfect. They look great and I have rarely played one I didn't love. They definitely do metal.
Glad I could answer that for you.


----------



## budda (Jan 18, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A lot of them claim the QP is scooped and muddy as all fuck, has no clarity, and gets lost in a mix.
> 
> I mean they're dark, but they're not muddy. Shit my QP-loaded J can be tight as fuck.



LP2 was a qp-loaded jazz and the bass tones were awesome. I didnt know people ragged on them, but then Im not a bassist .

I had a VM jazz with dimarzio area J's for a while. Wouldnt mind that one back either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2019)

budda said:


> LP2 was a qp-loaded jazz and the bass tones were awesome. I didnt know people ragged on them, but then Im not a bassist .
> 
> I had a VM jazz with dimarzio area J's for a while. Wouldnt mind that one back either.



What's LP2? Dumb question. 

I almost got the DiMarzio Ultra Jazz set. Apparently they're kinda similar to Sadowksy pickups, which is the sound I was originally hunting down. But the QPs nailed it enough for me.


----------



## budda (Jan 18, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What's LP2? Dumb question.
> 
> I almost got the DiMarzio Ultra Jazz set. Apparently they're kinda similar to Sadowksy pickups, which is the sound I was originally hunting down. But the QPs nailed it enough for me.



The second Sparrows LP. 

Pro tip: track bass through a jcm800 for layering dirty parts


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2019)

budda said:


> The second Sparrows LP.
> 
> Pro tip: track bass through a jcm800 for layering dirty parts



When I had my POD HD500, I got a really nasty bass sound running a clean signal, and in parallel running a RAT pedal with a little bit of dirt with a VERY strong LPF to act like a Sansamp cab sim. Shit sounded gritty as fuck.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 19, 2019)

you should ask this question on talkbass. theyre super helpful every time it comes up.


----------



## couverdure (Jan 26, 2019)

Doesn't Shavo from SOAD use a 5-string set minus the 4th string for Drop C? I think that would make the tension more even since the low B are usually loose while the high strings are tighter in comparison.


----------



## Tatu Aleksi (Feb 3, 2019)

I love Jazz basses, mine's got those Quarter Pounders people are talking about in here. I think the most important thing for me to achieve the sound I want, is that I use an amp/amp sim that cuts a lot from the 300-600 Hz muddy area - leaves space in the mix for guitars, vocals, synths. I also use multiband saturation to get that clear low end and distorted high end, try it out!


----------



## cGoEcYk (Feb 13, 2019)

If you put heavy strings on it you might need to adjust the truss rod/neck. I would probably use a "light" 5 string set (more like .126). Steel if you mean bizness.

Jazz should be fine. A big part of good br00tal bass tone is in the performance/da fingers.


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Feb 18, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Go on Talkbass and you would swear they're one of the worst pickups ever made.



QP probably aren’t the best choice if you’re trying to play grandpa rock on a P bass w/ flats.


----------



## apatheticbassist (Mar 15, 2019)

bkit13 said:


> Pretty new here, so excuse my ignorance on anything "obvious"
> 
> Been looking to record some bass tracks in Drop C, and was wondering what thoughts people had on using a Japanese Geddy Lee Jazz bass with a 34" scale length, as well as any ideas on the best strings to use. Getting a new bass isn't really an option for me at the moment, and the GL's skinny neck is ideal for my feeble guitarist hands.
> 
> Cheers!


Could work, i've done it before.


----------



## bkit13 (Apr 3, 2019)

Okay, so after a long while thinking about it and putting off forking over the best part of £30 for the strings, I finally went ahead and bought a set of Rotosound Drop Zone 65-130 strings. The next logical step is either having a new nut made, having it altered professionally, or doing it myself. I've cut guitar nuts before with a dedicated file, but does anyone have any ideas on how to do a bass one given the slots are much wider? It's a pretty low risk endeavour given that I can just have a new nut made so it's something I'm willing to try. Cheers


----------



## stevexc (Apr 3, 2019)

Honestly, I've always just sanded the sides of the nutslot with the string itself. It may not be the most refined way of doing it but it works. Just make sure you only widen the slots, not deepen them.


----------



## bkit13 (May 2, 2019)

Finally actually got around to organising this - to the various people that said that to only swap the low string for a heavier one, fair enough! I swapped it out for a 135 and tried it out in drop C, and it's been great, so I can totally vouch for that. It does look pretty funny though, its a pretty thicc boi


----------



## Winspear (May 6, 2019)

Cool! Yeah, it's a big gauge jump but a 5 string set with the 100 E removed works perfectly for drop C balanced tension


----------



## wankerness (May 6, 2019)

Screamingdaisy said:


> QP probably aren’t the best choice if you’re trying to play grandpa rock on a P bass w/ flats.



MONTHS late, but this made me laugh. I have used those forums for great info (and great deals) many times, but this is dead accurate to the ideal sound/setup for what seems like a majority of the posters 

RE: Fender jazz bass, I think they're really versatile and can sound very aggressive. I can't recall any "METUHL" albums that used them off the top of my head, but some of my all-time favorite hard rock bass tone has been on them - namely, RATM's albums.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2019)

wankerness said:


> MONTHS late, but this made me laugh. I have used those forums for great info (and great deals) many times, but this is dead accurate to the ideal sound/setup for what seems like a majority of the posters
> 
> RE: Fender jazz bass, I think they're really versatile and can sound very aggressive. I can't recall any "METUHL" albums that used them off the top of my head, but some of my all-time favorite hard rock bass tone has been on them - namely, RATM's albums.



While its not a Jazz Bass per se, DD Verni of Overkill used a J-J-loaded BC Rich for a shit-ton of their stuff IIRC. And dude has THE metal bass tone.

Also speaking of that; I just got a Schecter Diamond J-5 Plus. Basically a 5-string '70s Jazz Bass with a 35'' scale length and a 2-band EQ. Just put on a set of Dunlop Super Bright Nickel 45 - 125s and it's probably the most aggressive bass I've ever owned. Also loaded with a set of Quarter Pounders.


----------



## Adieu (May 9, 2019)

Why QP's and not APB-2's?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 9, 2019)

I'm running a J bass... 

I don't know about string gauges and personal preferences, but mine seems to do the metalz just fine for my liking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 23, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Why QP's and not APB-2's?



Only tried the QPs. If it aint broke don't fix it IMO. 

For me it's either QPs or EMGs.


----------



## Adieu (May 23, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it aint broke don't fix it IMO.



Interesting position for a forum focused on _sevenstring_ *electric* guitars, discussing aftermarket pickups no less...

Just sayin


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 23, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Interesting position for a forum focused on _sevenstring_ *electric* guitars, discussing aftermarket pickups no less...
> 
> Just sayin



...What? 

I'm just saying I never really tried anything else besides the QPs and EMGs because they fit my needs perfectly and I never saw any need to try anything else.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 30, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Interesting position for a forum focused on _sevenstring_ *electric* guitars, discussing aftermarket pickups no less...
> 
> Just sayin


What does that mean?


----------

